# Brickens Update and Pics



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awkward canter pic









Arghhh, his head again









I love this pic









Finally his head comes down when I'm about to call it a day...









More coming!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so calm in this pic and his head is down! YAY! Now I just need to work on getting him on the bit.









And just because...









Hope you all enjoyed!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks good! Glad you can ride pretty much painfree!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I'm not totally pain free yet. Some days are really bad and some are really good.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, hopefully soon, all days will be good days.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

awww love the last pic! it looks professional. 

brickens is adorable!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love Brickens! He's so adorable!

Just a quick question, do you think if you removed the standing martingale (maybe tried a running one) that his head would come down sooner?
I know when I had Vega with a standing martingale, her head would never come down. It was only after i removed it that she was less tense and would put it down.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG, that last picture is LOVE!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awwww Brickens is soooo adorable! I LOVE that face picture!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful pics, esp. the last one. Brickens is so cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!

And appylover I'll try a running martingale, I just have to get one first. Lol! I've been thinking about trying him in one lately anyways. Also, I might just try taking the martingale off all together and see how he is.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, he is so beautiful! I love that head shot. Is your bridle red or is it the lighting?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> Awww, he is so beautiful! I love that head shot. Is your bridle red or is it the lighting?


Ha.. well it's a long story.

Brickens bridle broke a while back so I had to get a new one and the one I got was a light color to begin with so I tryed darkening oil to try to darken it some and it turned kinda orangeish. So I kept darkening it and it's now a reddish brownish color right now, but the flash from the camera does make it look worse than it actually is. I'm hoping that if I keep oiling it, it will darken eventually enough to match my saddle. 

Also, if anyone has any tips on how to make the redness go away that would be awesome. I've heard that Murphy's oil works really well to darken leather, but I'm not sure if it will ruin the leather. If anyone' tried it please let me know.

Oh and thanks for the comment Jubilee!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Ha.. well it's a long story.
> 
> Brickens bridle broke a while back so I had to get a new one and the one I got was a light color to begin with so I tryed darkening oil to try to darken it some and it turned kinda orangeish. So I kept darkening it and it's now a reddish brownish color right now, but the flash from the camera does make it look worse than it actually is. I'm hoping that if I keep oiling it, it will darken eventually enough to match my saddle.
> 
> ...


Awww, haha. I actually think it looks quite stunning. Oh, and I totally think we should pair our horses up together. They're both bay tb's so they would make a really cute couple. :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

They would be perfect together!! Lol! They're both like the exact same bay and are both typical tb's. Brickens is pretty picky about the horses he likes but lately he seems to go after every mare he sees now that he's in a pasture of just geldings.:roll:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

mudypony said:


> They would be perfect together!! Lol! They're both like the exact same bay and are both typical tb's. Brickens is pretty picky about the horses he likes but lately he seems to go after every mare he sees now that he's in a pasture of just geldings.:roll:


Haha. Is Brickens dominant? If so, Jubi would LOVE him. She hates the underdogs cuz she's so dominant herself. :razz:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh yes Brickens is VERY dominant! He had to be moved to the warmblood pasture because he was picking on every other horse. Hopefully he doesn't start picking on the warmbloods too, or else....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Murphys will darken leather and will not hurt it  we used to just glob some on a rag and rub it in...we didn't rinse it off.

i just wanted to say that brickens looks great!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks kickshaw! Brickens has been improving immensely recently. You should have seen him last night he was absolutely amazing.

Oh, and I'll have to try the Murphy's oil, hopefully by the weekend.


----------

